# EHS Show Norwich Table Bookings Being Taken NOW.



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Tables for the EHS show are selling fast.
Show is 10th July.
PM me or email [email protected] with your full name/address/telephone number and we'll post you your booking form.

We have (plenty of) room for around 90 tables this year!


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

2 more booked


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Bump up - book ya tables now :2thumb:


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

keep em coming folks


----------



## christopher 2 (Oct 19, 2009)

*where*

where when how much?


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

christopher 2 said:


> where when how much?


St Walstans hall Norfolk showground 10th July 2011. Be there or be square.
Cost for a table is £20

Entry to Joe Pubic is £4 adults
concessions £2 
nippers judged under 10 by Herr Grippen Fuhrer Karl Von Trowse (head of entrance security) free.


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Interest and bookings are gathering pace and available space is shrinking as get closer to the show with just under two months to go.


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Stil a few berths left with just over 4 weeks to go.


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

The EHS has a club table at donny this sunday complete with booking forms for the last few remaining tables.


----------



## goldenburm (Jan 7, 2007)

dammit my fave show but i have my kids so wont be attending god luck!!


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

shame mate would of been good to catch up


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

I agree - been too long since we met up!


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

goldenburm said:


> dammit my fave show but i have my kids so wont be attending god luck!!


 children and pushchairs very welcome:2thumb:


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

After some last minute dot com bookings in the last few days were pretty much comfortably filled up apart from an ice cream van:lol2:


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

Austin Allegro said:


> After some last minute dot com bookings in the last few days were pretty much comfortably filled up apart from an ice cream van:lol2:


NOOOOOOOOOOO there gotta be an ice cream van :devil:


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Paul Chase said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOO there gotta be an ice cream van :devil:


 A good little earner for somebody


----------

